# Newbies



## Melc1980 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello 
We are just looking for any advice as we are just embarking on our journey to hopefully becoming parents. I haas cancer when I was 25 and cannot have my own biological children and I didn't have time to save eggs. I'm 34 now and myself and my partner Andrew would love love to have a family. We are both teachers and love children. We have been doing lots of reading but it's all bet scary and a little confusing:/ I have seen there are 2 main agencies to join COTS or surrogacy UK ? Any advice which to go for , if any? Do we need to join an agency? And with us needing donor eggs and a surrogate, which steps first? We have read that it is unlikely we would get a surrogate who would use their own eggs? 

Thank you so much for any advice or support on the best ways to start our dream to having a family x 
Melanie x


----------



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi,


Have you considered doing surrogacy in USA ? I know it's a lot more expense but the waiting time would be super quick.


We were in the same situation as yourselves but I put my poor body through nine egg donation cycles only to become pregnant once with my sisters eggs.


I suffered with Fibriods on top of everything else that got bigger with every cycle.


I meet my consultant to discuss removing the Fibroids when he introduced me to a friend visiting from vegas who had his own fertility clinic in Vegas offering egg donation and now surrogates.


We could never thank him enough as now expecting twin girls due beginning of March. We have a attorney in USA who has just done us a Pre Birth certificate at 20 weeks to say we are the intended parents and our names are on the girls birth certificates.


Happy new year and Good luck, dreams really do come true


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Melanie, it`s hard to imagine how do you feel working with children every day knowing that you can`t have your own  
Not many countries can offer you a surrogate and her own eggs, mostly it is surrogacy with DE. As for me it`s not that necessary to join some agency and pay a lot of extra money. You can find good clinic by yourself, of course this kind of research will take some time but you will find out a lot of useful information while researching   Very important is to check  the success rates, legal side of the question in different countries and all kind of services you get for the money you pay. I did surrogacy with DE and now I am proud to be mother   When we were done with the choice of the clinic we contacted  the manager of the clinic. She sent us some papers which we had to fill in. Also we were sent a list of donnors to choose 5 who we liked the most. Then was our first visit to the clinic and we signed a contract so that the program began. That`s how everything started in our case


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
If you want to stay in the UK then I would recommend SUK. We met our surrogate through them and now have an 8 year old daughter.  They can't guarantee you a short wait because everything works on a friendship first basis, but you will get lots of support and lots of new friends who can help you through your journey.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

i was rejected by SUK, was to old that time i was 34, after i met my IP on other site , we went Indy.we still friends .. all the best, you never know where you met your luck !!


----------

